# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  need some help installing floodlight outdoors

## prabinshr

hi all, 
I'm looking to install floodlight outdoors but wiring system is different here,
not sure if i should get electrician to install just one flood light. 
Any suggestions on how to install the floodlight? 
thanx,

----------


## Bruiser

Get one on an extension lead.

----------

